# Marcante



## Ancia

Olá,

Gostava de saber como posso traduzir para o espanhol "marcante". Li no dicionario que significo o mesmo que "distinto"... mas acho que nao é exactamente isso. Podem ajudar-me? O contexto é o seguinte: 
a)Y Robert Smithson no ha sido marcante


----------



## Waldoli

Olá, penso que "evidente" dá um significado melhor.


----------



## Ancia

Olá, muito obrigado.

Mas eu acho que nao é esse eo significado que posso escontrar en muitos,  muitos exemplos de internet. Por exemplo: cuál foi o momento mais marcante na tua vida?"


----------



## Vanda

Marcante nesses contexto que você mencionou tem o significado de:
1- Que marca; que assinala; que distingue:  
 2. Que deixa marca; que sobressai, se evidencia
(Aurélio)

Qual o momento mais marcante na tua vida?
Qual foi o momento mais importante/ que deixou marcas na tua vida?


----------



## Outsider

Importante, relevante, destacado...


----------



## Ancia

fogo! 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Naticruz

Ancia said:


> fogo!
> 
> Muito obrigado!


Creo que puedes utilizar el término español «sobresaliente»
Mejores saludos


----------



## Mangato

Marcante não é uma palavra de uso comum, e não aparece no DRAE, mas acho que podería significar _*determinante*,_ que marca uma etapa ou uma diferença  fundamental.

_Freud fue determinante en  psiquiatría moderna_


----------



## Ancia

Muito obrigado!!


----------



## Tomby

Alguns sinónimos espanhóis de "marcante": _significante, importante, lúcido, descollante, relevante, ilustre, conocido, afamado, célebre, preponderante, señalado, notorio, eminente, etc._

Exemplos: 
"Y Robert Smithson no ha sido marcante", eu diria: "_Y Robert Smithson no ha destacado (no ha sido relevante)_".

"cuál foi o momento mais marcante na tua vida?", eu diria: "_¿Cuál fue el momento más destacado (importante, relevante, célebre, etc.) de tu vida?_".

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Claudia Bocchio

Oi, amigos!
Alguén pode explicar o significado desta palavra: "MARCANTES" em
... "ás margens do rio Amazonas tem muito verde, muitas paisagens marcantes" 
Obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## willy2008

Claudia Bocchio said:


> Oi, amigos!
> Alguén pode explicar o significado desta palavra: "MARCANTES" em
> ... "ás margens do rio Amazonas tem muito verde, muitas paisagens marcantes"
> Obrigada pela ajuda!


En las margenes del rio Amazonas hay mucho verde, muchos paisajes SOBRESALIENTES.

 Marcante: Que sobresale, que se distingue.


----------



## Claudia Bocchio

willy2008 said:


> En las margenes del rio Amazonas hay mucho verde, muchos paisajes SOBRESALIENTES.
> 
> Marcante: Que sobresale, que se distingue.


 
Gracias! Willy2008. Me parecía que era eso, pero no estaba segura.


----------



## Mangato

Yo diría *impactantes.*


----------



## orquídea selvagem

http://www.robertsmithson.com/buttons/banner.gif

"Robert Smithson no ha sido marcante".
Eu me expressaria em Português/Brasil assim:

"Robert Smithson não foi um artista que marcou".
"Robert Smithson não foi um artista reconhecido"
"Roberto Smithson foi inexpressivo "
"Robert Smithson foi um artista sem brilho."
Espero que ajude na sua tese.


----------

